# Official thread Bulls @ Raptors Sunday April 11th 1:00pm Est, 12:00 pm ct tv???



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Don't know if this one is even televised, nothing is listed, not even league pass. 

Raptors 100
Bulls 88


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Raptors 106

Bulls 88

They will have to beat us sometime this year.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't like the Raptors outside of the two Bulls, so this can be my monthly Bulls win 

Bulls 91
Raptors 88


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

bulls 89
raptors 87

hinrich 11pts 10a, 5rebs, 3stls, 4/14 fg, 3/8 3ptfg
crawford 19pts, 5a, 4rebs, 2stls, 7/18 fg, 2/7 3ptfg 3/4ft
pargo 24pts, 4a, 2rebs 10/17 fg, 4/8 3ptfg


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 92

Raptors 89


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Raptors 90
Bulls 89


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

bulls 87
raptors 80


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wynn predicts:

The Bull -- 95
The Raptor -- 93


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I predict:

Raptors, 98-87


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 84
raptors 91


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Don't know if this one is even televised, nothing is listed, not even league pass.
> 
> Raptors 100
> Bulls 88


holy cow, you're right. I can't find if it's televised or not.

WGN has cubs, FSChi has white sox, ABC has philly/NJ. Fox sports plus is just news. 

it says 12:00 p.m. CT | Air Canada Centre | No TV

if the Bulls were making a playoff drive, they better have put it on TV

that said 

Bulls 98
Raptors 84


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

i believe the loss that knocked 'em out of the playoffs spells the end for the Raps giving a damn about the season.








81








78


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Raptors 98
Bulls 91


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

raptors 88
Bulls 83


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Raptors 93
Bulls 86


----------



## raps_luva (Mar 28, 2004)

Raptors 100
Bulls 88

GO RAPTORS!!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Raptors 128
Bulls 91


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Chicago Bulls by 6.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Raptors 101
Bulls 93


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Raps - 91
Bulls - 84


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This game is not being televised so i just checked the boxscore.

AND JAMAL HAS 42 PTS on 14-29 shooting.  

Bulls up 4 with a couple of mins. left.

We've had Toronto's number all season long.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Tied 97-97, 48.1 seconds left in the game.

Crawford having a monster game w/ 46 points.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

just tuned in to play by play ....am i watching right ?
jamal with 46 and fiz with 12 bs ??


smells like ot................and then we'll loose.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dang! Jamal has 46 pts. Game tied, .48 seconds left, bulls ball.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Eddy with a basket. Up 2 with 37 secs left.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

100-97 bulls. 23 seconds left and Raptors ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

19 seconds left, bull up 101-99. 

We have missed 2 of the last 4 fts.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tie game at 101-101. Missed FTs! Bulls ball with 14 secs left.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Overtime. Davis misses layup.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Overtime.

Keep shooting, Jamal!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OT :upset: 

Wrong guyz taking the shots down the stretch.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

ot told ya so....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich drills a three!!! 108-101.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamal has 48 pts. Better get the ball to him now.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jamal's got 50! Dayyam.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford now has 50.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

First Bull since MJ in 97 to score 50 in a game. CONGRATS!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

112-107 Bulls. 1:02 left.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

jamal gets his half century


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry for two and was fouled!! 

114-107.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

...and eddy gets his quarter century


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

WTF ?! Where the hell did this come from ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls sweep the raptors!! 4 straight.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

HOLLY CRAP
WE WON AGAIN 'GAINST THE RAPS !!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

114-108 victory.

Crawford w/ 50/7/2 on 18-34 FG
Curry w/ 25/12 on 11-16 FG
Fizer 7/12 in 20 minutes
AD 17/6/5
Hinrich 10 dimes


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Man I was LOL and LMAO while ROFLWCFOOMP when I saw those eye candy stats. What a random game. Now were off to settle as the season closer who really is the worst team (at least in heart) in the league on Wednesday.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Great game. Both teams played like they had nothing to lose, which is exactly the case.

Crawford was unstoppable. 50 from the perimeter like that is just amazing.

Hinrich had an off-night. Ticky-tack fouls kept him out of the game. Does Jamal need Hinrich on the bench in order to have a break-out game?

Good games for Rose and Vince, too. Exciting basketball when you least expect it.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I was watching the Lakers vs Kings game and they had a game break which included the Bulls game.

Crawford scored 50! Good for him.

I didn't even know they played today. Too bad it wasn't on.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

The Bulls shoudl re-sign Crawford


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Crawford is going to have a good season next year...
















... for another team.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

CRAWFORD = REDD ???


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

cha-ching.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I listened to this right after church. AD and Vince Carter had some sort of fight. I think Carter threw the ball at AD and they were at each others face and they both got T'd up. after the third. I thought he'd end up with 35 or so but man everything was just going in for him.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> CRAWFORD = REDD ???


Ya , but only in 1 of every 5 games...


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Off-topic, but I never thought I'd see Ron Artest's face (or any Bull player from 1999-now) in an ad for the NBA playoffs like I did right now.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

can anyone explain me why jefferies played 23 min. ??

and erob is still dnp ??

bulls has its own rules:no:


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

The Bulls beat the Raptors four straight, post trade! Get out the brooms!

Hey, I'm looking for positives wherever I can find them.

As fot JC's 50 point performance...very nice. But before we sign him to a max contract stop for one moment and think to yourselves..._TONY...DELK..._
:worship:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Do we fire Paxson before or after he lets Jamal walk for nothing?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well i sure hope they ALL took showers (eddy!) before getting on the plane back to chicago. nothing like an enclosed space and body odor to make a trip very unpleasant. kinda like riding in a nyc taxi... but i digress. LOL. 

you know, i wonder what, _if anything_, goes through e-rob's mind when he sees a scrub like jeffries getting 23 minutes. 
does it make him more determined to hold onto those crazy superstitions of his and not put in any extra work. i realize there are only two games left, but really...what a waste of space at this point.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Do we fire Paxson before or after he lets Jamal walk for nothing?


sorry for the double post. but what is the over/under on jamal scoring like 7 points tomorrow versus orlando. 

consistency, people, it's about consistency.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> sorry for the double post. but what is the over/under on jamal scoring like 7 points tomorrow versus orlando.
> ...


How about we consistently get him 34 shots per game and then talk about his scoring consistency?

I don't think he disappears in games. I think he is taken out of games by Skiles. When that happens, it's like playing 4 on 5, because we don't have JC's O, and he doesn't give us much D.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> sorry for the double post. but what is the over/under on jamal scoring like 7 points tomorrow versus orlando.
> ...


i'll take the over JC usually does well against the magic he's avg. 22.7 and 8.3 assists against them this year ...must be a good matchup


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> How about we consistently get him 34 shots per game and then talk about his scoring consistency?
> ...


watch it dabullz you are starting to sound like me ...I think its a conscience effort to lower JC's market value to get him back on the cheap .

it wont work, these people called scouts watch basketball players for a living and know talent when they see it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> watch it dabullz you are starting to sound like me ...I think its a conscience effort to lower JC's market value to get him back on the cheap .
> ...


You're starting to sound like me ;-)

I think you can find many posts I made suggesting the Bulls run, run, run, and let Jamal shoot, shoot, shoot. Or where I defended his low FG% because that's the nature of shooters' FG% in general (especially these days). And so on.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 114-108 victory.
> 
> Crawford w/ 50/7/2 on 18-34 FG


That kid f'n sucks...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> The Bulls beat the Raptors four straight, post trade! Get out the brooms!
> 
> Hey, I'm looking for positives wherever I can find them.
> ...


I wish Tony Delk was playing for our team.

But it's not like the 50 points is so isolated. When you start looking at the season. He had that 42 point outburst against Washington. And he had that huge 4th quarter to set the record in the United Center...

Jamal has these games every now and again where he simply can't miss. If you put him on a team where he wasn't the sole focus of other team's defenses, where he could play off of another scorer or two, you could see him be more consistent, but still having this capablility to blow up.


It's not like it's easy to drop 50 or 42 in an NBA game. Doing that, Tony Delk aside, generally puts you in pretty select company.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I wish Tony Delk was playing for our team.
> ...


no ever says when AI gets 50 ..."yeah well tony delk did it too" and if JC gets a triple double we will hear such luminaries as donald royal as players who have also put up triple doubles I got a nice trivia question , has tony delk even scored more than 30 in a game since then?his season high this year is 22, thats just a nugget of info for all who want to know.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Stop with all your hating on skiles and paxson. It is not there fault JC gets benched or plays bad. Make love not hate. This game just confirms what we all know, JC is a wildly inconsistent combo guard. Stop making him out to be something else. He is what he is. Hating skiles and paxson and making up all this bs about what they are doing to JC is junk. JK gets big minutes and no matter how he plays it is no ones fault but his own, great games and awful games. Don't be bitter feel good about yourselfs and others including skiles and paxson.

david


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> no ever says when AI gets 50 ..."yeah well tony delk did it too" and if JC gets a triple double we will hear such luminaries as donald royal as players who have also put up triple doubles I got a nice trivia question , has tony delk even scored more than 30 in a game since then?his season high this year is 22, thats just a nugget of info for all who want to know.


Well because AI is a big-time, consistent 25+ ppg scorer and 40 and 50 point games are not out of the norm for him. Jamal is an extremely inconsistent, above average scorer and 40 and 50 point games don't occur every game for him.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Stop with all your hating on skiles and paxson. It is not there fault JC gets benched or plays bad. Make love not hate. This game just confirms what we all know, JC is a wildly inconsistent combo guard. Stop making him out to be something else. He is what he is. Hating skiles and paxson and making up all this bs about what they are doing to JC is junk. JK gets big minutes and no matter how he plays it is no ones fault but his own, great games and awful games. Don't be bitter feel good about yourselfs and others including skiles and paxson.
> 
> david


nice rant ...i just have one question before i take your advice...who is JK? Jason kidd, jason kapono , and um...when talking of hating maybe you should take your own advice .

grinch


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Stop with all your hating on skiles and paxson. It is not there fault JC gets benched or plays bad. Make love not hate. This game just confirms what we all know, JC is a wildly inconsistent combo guard. Stop making him out to be something else. He is what he is. Hating skiles and paxson and making up all this bs about what they are doing to JC is junk. JK gets big minutes and no matter how he plays it is no ones fault but his own, great games and awful games. Don't be bitter feel good about yourselfs and others including skiles and paxson.
> 
> david


What flavor of haterade are you enjoying today?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> 
> 
> Well because AI is a big-time, consistent 25+ ppg scorer and 40 and 50 point games are not out of the norm for him. Jamal is an extremely inconsistent, above average scorer and 40 and 50 point games don't occur every game for him.


how about Rashard Lewis ...how many such(50 pts.) games does he have ? I'm guessing just the one so its quite out of place for him. And yet if he gets 50 all he gets is accolades for his one good game and doesn't have the all world tony delk thrown up like vomit because many people cant stand that he scored so many points in a game.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Do we fire Paxson before or after he lets Jamal walk for nothing?


The day it happens...


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Do we fire Paxson before or after he lets Jamal walk for nothing?


neither. Pax is here for the duration. it's the way Reinsdorf operates.

if you want Pax and Skiles gone, you need to start at the top with JR. :|


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> nice rant ...i just have one question before i take your advice...who is JK? Jason kidd, jason kapono , and um...when talking of hating maybe you should take your own advice .
> ...


easy one... Jerry Krause :grinning: 

props to my man JC!! :yes:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Crawford promised that he would get 50 points before the game.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Crawford promised that he would get 50 points before the game.


?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Crawford promised that he would get 50 points before the game.


No way. Prove it.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

So again I ask, who do we get back in return for letting Crawford walk for nothing?

There aren't many guys out there who can bring what he can bring. He, like everyone player on this team including Hinrich, have got to develop some consistency to their games.

Now that we have a coach and management with a plan (Yes, I believe they do), let's give them an off-season to get it right. Let's not F around with Craawford. It will only hurt the team. If Paxson has any brains he works out a reasonable deal - (5 year deal starting about 6-6.5 Millioin a year) and we get everyone in to work hard together this off-season. Hope for a good draft (one that nets us atleast two roster players and one one of them an instant contributor).

The coach needs to figure out the best offensive scheme for the assembled players. He also needs to get these guys to buy in.

Nice game Crawford, we all know you have it in you....please bring it consistently.

Could someone please start a "Don't free Jamal Crawford from the Bulls" fan club!

With games like this, he will maintain his value if Paxson wants to trade him in the future.

If we lose him for nothing - Paxson and the entire managaement should be fired. 

If we lose Crawford for nothing, Reinsdorf should be required to sell the team and buy the Blackhawks.

Not resigning Crawford comes down to the organization not spending money properly and not having a GM with foresight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Jamal Crawford predicted he could score 50 points before the Chicago Bulls played the Toronto Raptors on Sunday.

He turned out to be right. Crawford had a career-high 50 points to lift the Bulls past the Raptors 114-108 in overtime. Not since Michael Jordan had 55 in a playoff game in 1997 has a Chicago Bull scored this many points.

Crawford said he told a sportswriter before the game that he could score 50 if he put two halves together.

"My teammates did a great job of finding me," Crawford said. "You have to be aggressive, but you also have to be smart. You don't want to take bad shots and alienate your teammates."*




http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=240411028


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well damn. Maybe Jamal should take that approach to games more often?

He got to the line today too. 8-11 from the line. And did some fine boardwork.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Well damn. Maybe Jamal should take that approach to games more often?
> 
> He got to the line today too. 8-11 from the line. And did some fine boardwork.



d'ya think? 


:yes:


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Yo arenas any comments about If JC is banging my wife. Now i see you are a spell checker what does that pay, like 5 dollars an hour. Maybe instead of discussing if JC is banging my wife you could start another of your famour threads.

When is skiles quiting. or
When is paxson quiting. OR 
Skiles sucks, or
Paxson sucks, or 
skiles is the problem, or
Paxson is the probelm, or
skiles is making JC play bad so he won't get any FA offers.

I love these.

david


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Well damn. Maybe Jamal should take that approach to games more often?
> 
> He got to the line today too. 8-11 from the line. And did some fine boardwork.


he does i think there is a thread somewhere about bulls quotes.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> how about Rashard Lewis ...how many such(50 pts.) games does he have ? I'm guessing just the one so its quite out of place for him. And yet if he gets 50 all he gets is accolades for his one good game and doesn't have the all world tony delk thrown up like vomit because many people cant stand that he scored so many points in a game.


Well Rashard is also a more consistent, better shooting scorer than Jamal. Plus it probably helps that there aren't as many Rashard haters as Jamal haters, too.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> How about we consistently get him 34 shots per game and then talk about his scoring consistency?
> ...



I was thinking the same thing .Todays game reminded me of the first 5 games after Skiles took over when the plan was to get Crawford the ball early and often and allow him to dictate the flow of the game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Good game for Jamal--just heard of it.

Regardless of how anyone here feels or what they say---it's going to boil down to how the organization feels about him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> 
> 
> Well Rashard is also a more consistent, better shooting scorer than Jamal. Plus it probably helps that there aren't as many Rashard haters as Jamal haters, too.


Rashard and Jamal's numbers are scarily similiar. 

Rashard averages: 17.9 ppg, 6.6rpg, 2.2apg

vs.

Jamals: 16.7ppg, 3.5rpg, 5.1 apg

Jamal also plays less minutes per game...which is kind of odd considering the lack of depth at the 2 for the Bulls vs. the Sonics derth of good small forward shooting types...

It's very likely Bulls fans would be down on Rashard Lewis, maybe not as much as Jamal. But it's very much a grass is greener arguement.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Yo arenas any comments about If JC is banging my wife. Now i see you are a spell checker what does that pay, like 5 dollars an hour. Maybe instead of discussing if JC is banging my wife you could start another of your famour threads.
> 
> When is skiles quiting. or
> ...


Seriously you're absolutely pathetic...

Retro Dreams started the Skiles Must Go thread so maybe you should voice your complaints to him...

DaBullz has a Fire Pax and Skiles club, which hell yes I'm a member...

Pax and Skiles are creating more problems than solutions with this team, yes I believe that.

Skiles is making JC play bad?

No, most of the time he does that on his own and sometimes he's inexplicable taken out of games.

Your posts are just nonsense and I'm done responding to you...

I'm glad JC did have a good game today so at least until tomorrow night we don't have to read any of your bull**** threads about how JC brings the whole team down and he's not even a NBA quality player.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Rashard and Jamal's numbers are scarily similiar.
> ...


Scarily similar? Not really unless you're considering just scoring. Jamal's a much better passer and Rashard is a much better rebounder. Rashard's also the 2nd option on the Sonics, so he'd probably put up slightly better numbers on the Bulls. The Bulls would probably still suck though, so yeah the fans would still be down on him.


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> What flavor of haterade are you enjoying today?


I guess he is probably drinking the same brand of your haterade if he ever does? 

Remember your own favorite haterade for Kirk, Paxon, and Skile?


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Seriously you're absolutely pathetic...


Call someones' post pathetic and what do you expect in return. 

YOU are PATHETIC.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I didn't read the whole thread, but when I look at the box score, I think to myself: "Wow, Crawford was both our starting SG and starting SF. Good for him."

It's the same kind of thinking I have often when I review Tracy McGrady's stat line on Orlando's box scores.

Imagine if we had James Posey in there instead of the quintessential black hole in Linton Johnson and Chris Jeffries. Gosh, even if we had Ira Newble, who is wasting away in Cleveland.

I know, I know, one player is never the answer to everything. But isn't it disturbing that Crawford and Eddy both had great games and we still had to go to overtime to win it?

I mean, AD, thanks for the 17 and 6, and Hinrich, thanks for making a lot of it happen with 12 dimes. Marcus, way to crash that glass with 12 boards. 

But Toronto actually shot a BETTER % than us this game.

It's a win, and an emotional win of sorts. But the fact that THIS is what it takes, 50 points from our inconsistent but talented SG, for our team to win a game these days... it's pretty bad news to me.

A win is a win, and Crawford re-affirmed his worth with a 50 pt game (Tony Delk got an entire contract out of one 50 point game), but we're in dire need of help. Would Tyson, ERob, and JYD have helped? Without a doubt.

It just makes me feel altogether weird when I see us win games like this.


----------

